# Works of Thomas Goodwin



## toddpedlar (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone know of any used copies (I've looked high and low) of the Tanski hardbound reprint (complete) of the Works of Thomas Goodwin? I'd also like to know if anyone can vouch for the quality of the Reformation Heritage Books paperback print of the same? I'm really not one for paperback, but if the quality is good, I could be persuaded... but I much, much prefer hardback if I can get it.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 17, 2009)

Todd:

I have vol. 1 of the RHB reprint of Goodwin. For a paperback, it appears to be well done. It is of course one of those photographic reprints, but the text is fairly clear and quite readable. If you are familiar with the Maranatha edition of Manton, the print in the Goodwin vol. is maybe a shade darker, so just a bit easier on the old eyes.

I prefer hardbacks too. One idea would be to buy the paperbacks and have them bound with library buckram. If I remember correctly, you teach at a college--perhaps you could arrange to piggy-back an order through the school library the next time they have some periodicals bound? The cost, while on top of purchase of the paperbacks, can by itself be fairly moderate, perhaps as little as $8-9 per volume.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 17, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Todd:
> 
> I have vol. 1 of the RHB reprint of Goodwin. For a paperback, it appears to be well done. It is of course one of those photographic reprints, but the text is fairly clear and quite readable. If you are familiar with the Maranatha edition of Manton, the print in the Goodwin vol. is maybe a shade darker, so just a bit easier on the old eyes.
> 
> I prefer hardbacks too. One idea would be to buy the paperbacks and have them bound with library buckram. If I remember correctly, you teach at a college--perhaps you could arrange to piggy-back an order through the school library the next time they have some periodicals bound? The cost, while on top of purchase of the paperbacks, can by itself be fairly moderate, perhaps as little as $8-9 per volume.



True enough, I could probably have that done... but the problem is that still, the books are glued, and binding them in buckram wouldn't help there. 

Sovereign Grace Publishers also has a hardback, but I'm not sure that they're always super quality. I have a few of their volumes which were not the best photocopy jobs - not bad, but could have been better.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 17, 2009)

I assume the Tanski edition was Smyth sewn? Maybe (hah !!) you could get Chris to put it on his list of things to do in 2011?


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 17, 2009)

Wayne said:


> I assume the Tanski edition was Smyth sewn? Maybe (hah !!) you could get Chris to put it on his list of things to do in 2011?



The only Tanski stuff I have is Smyth-sewn and is very nice. I assume the Goodwin is too, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 17, 2009)

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 17, 2009)

Wayne said:


> I assume the Tanski edition was Smyth sewn? Maybe (hah !!) you could get Chris to put it on his list of things to do in 2011?


----------



## Iconoclast (Nov 17, 2009)

Alibris: works of thomas goodwin


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 17, 2009)

Iconoclast said:


> Alibris: works of thomas goodwin




Yes, I looked at alibris, which is why I posted here. Alibris has only individual volumes (and they're Sovereign Grace Publishers ones, at that). Abebooks also. I do have a couple other leads provided above, though. Thanks all.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Nov 18, 2009)

Amazon has two used hardcover sets in very good condition selling for $260 Amazon.com: The Works of Thomas Goodwin, Set (9780965179102): Thomas Goodwin: Books


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 18, 2009)

Ask the follow person, i think he can help you much better:
About the Blogger | Thomas Goodwin


----------



## westminken (Nov 20, 2009)

there is a set on ebay now.


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a good friend who just did his Ph.D. thesis on Thomas Goodwin, and he argues that the Tanski publication has been severely edited from Goodwin's original work in ways that actually affect what Goodwin is saying. If you can get access to EEBO, you should download the better 5-volume original edition. Otherwise, you can try to find the 5-volume folio edition, which is very expensive. Personally, I would love to see someone reprint the better edition.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 20, 2009)

Lane,
Is Tanski's a straight reprint of the Nichols edition who did a series of Puritan material in the mid 19th century? If so, I wonder if that means all of Nichols' editions are suspect?


----------



## Wayne (Nov 20, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> I have a good friend who just did his Ph.D. thesis on Thomas Goodwin, and he argues that the Tanski publication has been severely edited from Goodwin's original work in ways that actually affect what Goodwin is saying.



That then raises the question whether the Tanski edition is merely a reprint of the James Nichol edition of 1861-1866 (Edinburgh)? 

Can you speak to that?

The Tait Rare Book collection at Covenant does not have the folio edition, so I can't compare it with the Nichol edition (which they do have).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay; I knew this sounded familiar. Here are Mark Jones words from the 2008 _Confessional Presbyterian_ journal (p. 218): However, nineteenth-century editors were notoriously bad to the point that many scholars are now using the original printings because of the numerous interpolations and omissions made to the nineteenth-century reprints. For example, evidence suggests that the Nichols Standard Divines Series editors were careless in a number of places as they transcribed Thomas Goodwin’s (1600–1680) works, even to the point of adding paragraphs not original to Goodwin. A return to the original 1691–1704 collected _Works _as well as the various works printed during Goodwin’s lifetime has been necessary in order to reduce historical anachronism and the need to cite the _actual_ words of Goodwin.​


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 20, 2009)

The Tanski edition (which I have) is a straight reprint of the Nichols edition. My understanding is that the Goodwin set was edited far more than any of the others that Nichols produced (due to the extreme difficulty of Goodwin's style). So not all Nichols editions ought to become suspect just because the Goodwin set is suspect.


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 20, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Okay; I knew this sounded familiar. Here are Mark Jones words from the 2008 _Confessional Presbyterian_ journal (p. 218): However, nineteenth-century editors were notoriously bad to the point that many scholars are now using the original printings because of the numerous interpolations and omissions made to the nineteenth-century reprints. For example, evidence suggests that the Nichols Standard Divines Series editors were careless in a number of places as they transcribed Thomas Goodwin’s (1600–1680) works, even to the point of adding paragraphs not original to Goodwin. A return to the original 1691–1704 collected _Works _as well as the various works printed during Goodwin’s lifetime has been necessary in order to reduce historical anachronism and the need to cite the _actual_ words of Goodwin.​



Yep, my source is Mark Jones, on his blog Thomas Goodwin.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay, that settles it. We've now got Chris's agenda for 2012--reprint the Goodwin folios!

More seriously, for anyone who might want to look at the original print edition, here are the holding institutions:

US,CA	CLAREMONT SCH OF THEOL LIBR CST 
US,CO	ILIFF SCH OF THEOL COI 
US,CT	YALE UNIV LIBR YUS 
US,GA	EMORY UNIV, PITTS THEOL LIBR EMT 
US,GA	MERCER UNIV, TARVER LIBR GMU 
US,IL NEWBERRY LIBR IBV 
US,IL UNITED LIBR JET 
US,IL UNIV OF CHICAGO [v.1-5]	CGU 
US,IL UNIV OF ILLINOIS UIU 
US,IN	UNIV OF NOTRE DAME IND 
US,MA	ANDOVER NEWTON THEOL SCH BAN 
US,MA	MINUTEMAN LIBR NETWORK MLN 
US,NH	DARTMOUTH COL DRB 
US,NJ	NEW BRUNSWICK THEOL SEMINARY LIBR NNG 
US,PA	PITTSBURGH THEOL SEMINARY PKT 
US,PA	REFORMED PRESBYTERIAN THEOL SEMINARY PRP 
US,TX	AUSTIN PRESBYTERIAN THEOL SEMINARY AUP 
US,VA	UNIV OF VIRGINIA [email protected] 
United Kingdom	NATIONAL LIBR OF WALES NLW


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 20, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Okay, that settles it. We've now got Chris's agenda for 2012--reprint the Goodwin folios!



Indeed.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think so.


greenbaggins said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, that settles it. We've now got Chris's agenda for 2012--reprint the Goodwin folios!
> ...


----------



## Wayne (Nov 20, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> greenbaggins said:
> ...




Hey, we gotta try, at least.


----------

